# Problem mit compile einer XSD



## jupp61 (16. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
möchte erstmalig mit XML arbeiten.

Habe dazu gelesen, dass man die XSDs mittels scomp compilieren soll (http://xmlbeans.apache.org/index.html)

Leider bricht der Befehl:



> scomp -src d: ausgabe.jar eingabe.xsd



immer ab mit dem Hinweis:



> Cannot run program: "C:\\javac": CreateProcess error=2



Das Programm javac kann man aber direkt als command aufrufen.


Woran kann es liegen?

Danke
Jupp


----------



## Wildcard (17. Aug 2008)

Wo kommt denn der Pfad her? Der stimmt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## jupp61 (17. Aug 2008)

Du meinst


> C:\\javac



Tja, wenn ich das wüßte.

Jupp


----------



## jupp61 (17. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe die Ursache gefunden.

Durch Angabe der Option -compiler mit dem Pfadnamen (inkl. javac.exe) hat es geklappt.

Gruß
Jupp


----------

